# Easiest way to produce meth without using pseudoephedrine?



## Sentinel (Feb 11, 2022)

What would be the easiest way to make high quality meth without using pseudoephedrine?


----------



## pdwshopnl

From p2p + methylamine but From this you Got racemic mixture meth.
You must separate d isomer meth use d tartaric acid.


----------



## Sentinel

pdwshopnl said:


> From p2p + methylamine but From this you Got racemic mixture meth.
> You must separate d isomer meth use d tartaric acid.



pdwshopnl
Any good tutorial on this on here?


----------



## pdwshopnl

This is about resolution racemic base to get d enantiomer



Procedures for the Resolution of Racemic Amphetamines


----------



## pdwshopnl

And this is about synth:




Methamphetamine from Phenyl-2-Propanone - [www.rhodium.ws]





Racemic Methamphetamine (ICE) synthesis


----------



## pdwshopnl

And is one more Road to racemic meth - p2p with n-methylformamide ,,Leuckart reaction".


----------

